# murphy & paddy



## chanley2007 (Dec 28, 2007)

best mates


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

nice piccy


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

sweet pic


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how old are they they are gorgeous,


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

LOL Great pics, the one on the right made me laugh lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

One looks like a dreamer and another one is very cheeky! lovely.


----------



## chanley2007 (Dec 28, 2007)

murphy is the springer and is 3 and paddy is the?????? 
well i think he has collie in him and gsd i think, he's 4(( he's mental))
paddy was found by myself in a field in ireland! on my way fishing
when i came across a bin bag, i ripped it open and found 6 pup's
inside!!! kept 1 and gave the rest to the irish rspca.
murph was in need also, got him off a farm, the owner and
his wife had split up!, his wife had taken the mummy dog 
knowng the pups were only 3 weeks old! there was two pup's there
and i took them both, had to feed them porridge at first!!
gave one to the police for sniffing out drugs and kept murphy!!
sorry for the life story  just thought id let you know!!! lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Awww what a sad beginning for both yet such a happy ending  both special lil boys x


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

lovely picture


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, nice happy ending for them


----------

